# Devilish "Wordplay" & Phrases?



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going as the devil and our Halloween Party's theme is Hell.. What are some phrases I can use throughout the night to complete the theme. Like saying "You're Hotter Than Hell", "Welcome To My Lair", etc?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The devil made me do it....hell has no fury like a woman scorned.....a living hell....burn baby burn...funny as hell....hell in a handbasket.....ok, I'm dry, who's next?

MsM


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Go to Heaven for the climate, Hell for the company.

Dude, you're going to hell!

And you thought you were going to Heaven.

This is one hell of a place.

Hey (Name). When did you get here?

Hot enough for you?


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

how about;
HELLo 

when hell frezees over
how the hell are you?
i feel like hell
how the hell did you do that?


----------



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

These are great everyone! Thanks! Keep em' comin, by all means!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

*Phrases*
Speak of the Devil
A devil of a job
Devil may care 
Full of the Devil 
Devil is in the details 
Blue Eyed Devil 
Devil Dog 
The Devil incarnate 
Give the Devil his Due 
Hell or High Water 
Dark Angel 
Fallen Angel 
Before the devil knows your dead
Devil in Disguise 
Devil’s Advocate 
Poor Devil 
A Deal with the Devil/ Pact with the Devil
The Devil walks among us 

*Pick Up Lines *
You're so hot you would make the devil sweat.
Stop, drop, and roll, baby. You are on fire.
Baby, you're so hot, you make the equator look like the north pole.
If it weren't for that DAMNED sun, you'd be the hottest thing ever created. 
How is your fever? [What fever?] Oh... you just look hot to me.
Is your name Summer? 'Cause you are as hot as hell.
I must be dancing with the devil, because you're hot as hell
Speak of the devil....or should I say "Angel"? 
Did it hurt? (Did what hurt?) When you fell out of heaven?
Well, here I am. What were your other two wishes? 
I didn't know that angels could fly so low
What time do you have to be back in heaven?
When God made you, he was showing off.
Are you religious? Cause you are the answers to all my prayers.
I think I can die happy now, cause I've just seen a piece of heaven.
If God made anything more pretty, I'm sure he'd keep it for himself.

*
Side Note: *
Try to get people to make a deal with the devil or make bets for their souls.


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

I was the head of hell tourism a few years ago... I had hell in a handbasket tours.


----------

